# Sind Tabellen wirklich so Out?



## kanuddel (8. November 2007)

Hi an alle,
Ich mache mien Design nach wie vor mit Tabellen, und entsprechend oft bekomm ich zu hören dass dies nicht mehr Zeitgemäß sei und ich mich an Layer wagen sollte..

Nur: wozu?
Wenn ich es auch mit Tabellen lösen kann?

Zum anderen sehe ich auch auf ganz großen seiten wie Studivz dass es fehler gibt.. schriften übereinander sind und und und..
Also das non-plus-ultra können Layer dann ja auch nicht sein...

Oder wie denkt ihr darüber?
Sind die Programmierer nur 'zu doof' bei deren seiten es solche übereinander-fehler gibt?

KaNuddel
Projekt Bananenbrot


----------



## Fabian Frank (8. November 2007)

Hai,

ganz ehrlich ich verstehs auch nicht. Alle websites von mir basieren auf Tabellen, und ich komm perfekt damit klar. Was will man mehr, also ich hab zumindest keine ansprüche, die über tabellen hinausragen. und layer langweilen total.
Tabellen sind doch total in Ordnung.

Grtz,

Fabi


----------



## KurtKabine (8. November 2007)

Naja, bestimmt habt Ihr auch schon Probleme mit Tabellen gehabt. Ich Jedenfalls schon 

Da war ich doch manchmal froh Layer zu benutzen. Es kommt halt ganz auf den Aufbau der Homepage drauf an. Manchmal gehts mit Tabellen, manchmal benötigt man halt Layer da man mit den Tabellen zu eingeschränkt ist und dann gibts noch das Mischmasch Tabelle&Layer 

Ich persönlich arbeite hauptsächlich mit Tabellen und nehme im Notfall Layer...


----------



## Maik (8. November 2007)

Hi,

immer wieder lesenswert: Warum Layout mit Tabellen dumm ist.

Ansonsten gilt: Tabellen dort einsetzen, wo sie semantisch ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben; das ist beim tabellarischen Auszeichnen von Daten der Fall, aber nicht beim Konzipieren eines Seitenlayouts.


----------



## Hirnhamster (8. November 2007)

Der Quellcode ist komprimierter und der Inhalt wird semantisch korrekt ausgezeichnet. Tabellen sind - wie der Name vermuten lässt - für tabellarische Daten gedacht.

Für den 'einfachen' User ist es eigentlich egal, der schaut eh nicht in den Quellcode.

Allerdings wurde das Thema schon kA wie oft durchgekaut.. google bringt dir in dem Fall wahrscheinlich ne Menge ausführlicherer Antworten


----------



## lay-z-cow (8. November 2007)

Hirnhamster hat absolut recht.

Sicherlich kann man mit Tabellen in vielen Fällen ein Layout ebensogut umsetzen wie mit Div-Boxen.

Allerdings geht es bei HTML nicht nur darum, dass alles am Ende irgendwie richtig aussieht, es geht eben auch um die SEMANTIK! 
HTML-Code sollte sinnvoll sein, damit nicht nur Menschen, sondern auch Maschinen ihn verstehen. 

Tabellen sind da um Tabellen darzustellen. Für sonst nichts. Man könnte seine Seite auch mit p-Tags Layouten, aber das wäre genauso sinnlos. Ein Div-Tag hat eben nur die Bedeutung eines Blockelements, daher ist er wesentlich besser für das Layouten geeignet.


Grüße

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------



## Gumbo (8. November 2007)

Tabellen sind aus theoretischer Sicht allein für tabellarische Daten gedacht. Sicher lassen sich damit auch Inhalte ausrichten, doch dafür sind sie eben nicht gedacht.

Ein Nachteil aus praktischer Sicht ist, dass Tabellen zwar ein schnelles Mittel für rasterartige Layouts sind, doch daneben einfach zu wenig Flexibilität bieten. Schau dir als Kontrastbeispiel mal das CSS-Zen-Garden-Projekt an, das auf Basis eines einzigen HTML-Dokuments mit den unterschiedlichen Stylesheets in unendlich vielen Formen präsentiert werden kann. Mit Tabellen sind solche Layout-Freiheiten nicht möglich.

Was das Zeitmaß angeht: Tabellen haben in einer Zeit an Beliebtheit gewonnen, als CSS noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte und die beiden Kontrahenden (Microsoft und Netscape) sich noch nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Standard geeinigt hatten, sondern beide ihren eigenen Standard entwickelten. Tabellen boten damals eine simple Schnittmenge, um Webseiten in beiden Browsern ähnlich darzustellen. Doch das ist auch etliche Jahre her.
Mittlerweile gibt es zwar immer noch einen guten Nachholbedarf der Browser (insbesondere Internet Explorer), doch die Entwicklung schritt voran und es wurden Mittel und Wege gefunden, es allen irgendwie recht zu machen.
Heute noch auf Tabellen zu setzen, zeugt also eher von der Bequemlichkeit des Autors oder Webdesigners als von seinen Fähigkeiten. Es ist nach heutiger Sicht einfach eine mindere Qualität, die Elemente einer Webseite mit Tabellen auszurichten.


----------



## chmee (8. November 2007)

Dachte Anfangs auch, das ist doch umständlich, Design in eine CSS zu packen und Text in die HTML-Datei. Aber nach so einigen Webseiten bin ich absolut begeistert von Div/CSS und würde nimmer mehr zurück. Letztlich ist das Boxmodell DIV sowas von einfach, dass man es einfach nur einmal probiert haben sollte, bevor man sich aus Bequemheit mit Tabellen rumärgert.

mfg chmee


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. November 2007)

Tabellen sind out, das stimmt.

Gründe gibt es aus meiner sicht eigentlich oftmals keine.
Im Regelfall werden die Vorteile von reinen CSS Layouts selten benötigt.
Solange es für meine Privaten Seiten ist nutze ich ich mitlerweile ein Kombination aus CSS und Tabellen. Wobei oftmals gerade die Navigation aus einer Tabelle besteht, aber mittels CSS Platziert wird.

Ich vertrete da die selbe Meinung wie beim Gitarrenspiel wenn Jemand nur mit 3 anstatt mit 4 Fingern greift. Früher war es in Ordnung mit 3 Fingern zu greifen, heute vor allem durch die ganzen Shredder "gehört sich das nimmer". Obwohl es zum großteil genauso effizient ist und keine Nachteile hat.

Wenn ich nun allerdings für einen Kunden etwas erstelle, besteht das meistens zum großteil aus CSS. Ausnahmen natürlich solche sachen wo man eben Tabellen hat, also ich meine richtige Tabellen sieht wie zB. Produktlisten oder ähnliches.

Wenn jemand mit CSS und Divs nicht gescheit umgehen kann, und weiterhin auf Tabellen setzen möchte, dann soll er es auch.
Nicht Browserübergreifend gescheit funktionierende CSS Layouts sind leider viel zu häufig anzutreffen, und deutlich schlimmer als eines mit Tabellen.
Und da wäre ich dann froher er hätte es doch mit Tabellen gemacht 

Also solange es für Designer und Kunden mit Tabellen funktioniert... warum nicht


----------



## Gumbo (8. November 2007)

Es geht eigentlich gar nicht um in oder out. Es geht vielmehr darum, dass Tabellen kein Layout-Mittel sind sondern eine semantische Bedeutung haben, nämlich Daten als tabellarische Daten auszuzeichnen. Die HTML-Elemente div und span hingegen haben keine semantische Bedeutung außer dass sie Inhalte gruppieren. Hier von Layern (Ebenen) zu sprechen, ist übrigens auf HTML-Ebene auch falsch. Denn erst auf CSS-Ebene, wenn die Elemente eine bestimmte Darstellungform bekommen, die übereinander angeordnet werden, kann von Ebenen gesprochen werden.


----------



## chmee (8. November 2007)

@DJ Teac: Der Vergleich hinkt. Ich würde eher die 2-3-Finger-Barret-Schredder als Tabellennutzer umschreiben. Mit Barrets kann man Songs spielen, ja, aber wer damit Songs komponiert und spielt, hat lediglich 33% der Gitarrenspiels begriffen. Wer Boxen kennt und spielt und blind Akkorde in allen Umkehrungen egal wo greifen kann - egal auch ob 3 oder 4 Finger -  ist dabei 

So sehe ich es inzwischen beim Online-Content erstellen. Das Argument der Semantik ist erheblich und wenn verstanden, sehr nützlich beim Erstellen, bei der Fehlersuche und bei der Pflege.

mfg chmee

-> Vielleicht ist das hier "Jammern auf hohem Niveau".. Natürlich gibt es gute/schöne Seiten auf Basis von Tabellen. Aber es wurden auch Millionen verdient mit Barret-Spielern.


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. November 2007)

Ob Tabellen nun dafür gedacht sind oder nicht, das ist meiner Meinung nach zweitrangig. Es wird ja so vieles Zweckentfremdet heutzutage. Die Semantik ist leider nicht das wichtigste. 
Da wichtigste ist immernoch dass der gewünschte Content, in gewünschtem "Outfit" rüberkommt. Und im Idealfall auch noch auf jedem modernerem Browser richtig dargestellt wird. 
Wenn das für Jemanden mit Tabellen funktioniert, und für seine Kunden auch. Dann ist das legitim.

"Its working like we wanted" ist immernoch am wichtigsten.
Natürlich sollte ein Webdesigner damit nicht Werbung für sich machen wollen alles in Tabellen zu erstellen. Aber wenn das Franz Friedrich Friseurbedarf oder die Band Metal Kopernika tuen....
Es mag vielleicht nicht dem Entsprechen was viele Leute als richtig empfinden, Aber das ist doch mit vielem im Leben so.


----------



## Admi (9. November 2007)

Mit der Einstellung wird man spätestens bei einem Redesgin gewaltig auf die Nase fallen. Dies und die Wartung erhöhen sich im Aufwand um einiges, wenn man mit diesem altgedienten Konzept arbeitet.


----------



## lay-z-cow (9. November 2007)

... außerdem ist das "rüberkommen" einer Seite eben nicht nur für alle Besucher mit gängigen Browsern wichtig, sondern semantische Korrektheit ist auch unglaublich wichtig für Suchmaschinen-Bots und Barrierefreiheit (z.B. Screenreader). Aber wenn man es sich leisten kann auf Google und ca. 650.000 Blinde/Sehbehinderte allein in Deutschland zu verzichten...

Man kann auch Autos aus Pappmaché bauen, die erfüllen auch erstmal halbwegs ihren Zweck, aber man muss sich am Ende nicht wundern wenn einen keiner Ernst nimmt.

Meiner Meinung nach beweisen Web-Designer, die nicht in der Lage sind/sein wollen halbwegs semantisch korrekten Code zu produzieren nur, dass sie das Prinzip von HTML einfach nicht verstanden haben.


Gruß

Christian


----------



## Gumbo (12. November 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Ob Tabellen nun dafür gedacht sind oder nicht, das ist meiner Meinung nach zweitrangig. Es wird ja so vieles Zweckentfremdet heutzutage. Die Semantik ist leider nicht das wichtigste.
> Da wichtigste ist immernoch dass der gewünschte Content, in gewünschtem "Outfit" rüberkommt. Und im Idealfall auch noch auf jedem modernerem Browser richtig dargestellt wird.
> Wenn das für Jemanden mit Tabellen funktioniert, und für seine Kunden auch. Dann ist das legitim.


Genau das ist leider der allgemeinübliche Gedanke. Deswegen werden ja auch noch häufig die vielen missbilligten HTML-Elemente und -Attribute verwenden. Einfach weil es geht und sich kaum jemand darüber beschwert.
Von Wohlgeformtheit, Validität und Semantik haben die wenigsten etwas gehört. Es reicht ihnen, wenn die Tag-Suppe am Ende in ihrem Internet Explorer auf ihrer Windows-Maschine so dargestellt wird wie sie es möchten; der Rest der Welt ist ihnen egal.

HTML ist nun mal eine Auszeichnungs- und keine Darstellungssprache. Die Bedeutungen der Inhalte werden festgelegt und nicht (primär) ihre Darstellung.


----------



## JamesT (15. November 2007)

Ich denke das jeder der mit HTML anfängt, mit Tabellen zuerst rumprobiert, ist ja auch richtig so, war bei mir genauso. Dann hab ich mich jedoch bald in CSS eingearbeitet, und es lieben gelernt.

Ich denke das jeder der sich etwas ausführlicher mit CSS beschäftigt, die Vorteile nicht
übersehen kann, und dann seine Meinung zu Tabellen vs. CSS hat.

Greez

Jamest


----------

